
Windows app to get you Let's Encrypt SSL Certificate in less than 4min - sverrirs
https://blog.sverrirs.com/2016/03/windows-app-to-automate-ssl-cert.html
======
colinramsay
We use this:

[https://github.com/Lone-Coder/letsencrypt-win-
simple](https://github.com/Lone-Coder/letsencrypt-win-simple)

Works like an absolute charm.

~~~
sverrirs
Ah good mention, didn't know about this tool. Looks very sleek!

I wanted to avoid building a solution to do the whole communication as I was
pretty happy with the website functionality. This tool is mostly to enable you
to use the website on windows and to automate a lot of the annoying Windows
stuff while still retaining the option to use the website or the Let's Encrypt
client in a pinch :)

------
dethswatch
Why is Windows so neglected by LE?

------
Eun
Note that this is dangerous, since gethttpsforfree.com can save your private
key and therefore is able to decrypt all content.

~~~
sverrirs
Just chiming in, gethttpsforfree.com does not ever get your private key. Only
a certificate signing request that is generated using your private key. There
is no such private key risk involved using this site.

~~~
brudgers
It seems like a good idea. I think some of the friction is related to the
historic decline in the quality and trustworthyness of the free Windows
software. In a world where even Java comes with crapware, .exe is a
problematic format for many [despite being easy to deploy and get running].

My gut is that the wind is behind open source as the successor to free-ware
and shareware in the Windows world. It's certainly becoming the favored
alternative when paid developer tools aren't selected.

Good luck.

~~~
Intermernet
Almost all of the tools I use professionally on Windows are open source.

VS Code, Cygwin, Git, Go, PuTTY, Vagrant, VirtualBox covers 99% of my workflow
on Windows.

~~~
wfsfw4w44
ooc, most if not all of these software are second-class citizens on windows,
and would perform much better under linux/bsd (as in OSX). how come you are
running windows?

~~~
Intermernet
I mostly run Linux, but I maintain a Windows machine for the purposes of games
/ music production etc.

Most of my work is done in Linux, but my laptop runs Windows (hence my use of
the phrase "Windows workflow").

I'm completely competent in OSX, and have regularly used it since it's
release, but I don't really like it, and don't own a Mac (this choice is
purely personal, and I don't hate Mac owners).

Hope that makes sense! Sorry for the ambiguity :-)

EDIT: With both KSP and Snow (pretty much the only games I play) having Linux
builds, it's really Ableton that keeps me away from a pure Linux experience.
Ableton 9 doesn't really run that well under Wine!

